# Killington May 14th



## Vortex (May 9, 2005)

Couple of us have been talking about a last trip to Killington.  Any interest here?  At this point I believe I will be going.   Loafer89 are you a go on this?.... anyone else? www.killington.com  its rage weekend.  Music and competitions.  BBQ a must. :idea:  :beer:


----------



## andyzee (May 9, 2005)

As I said in my other post, depends on the conditions, but I really want to give it my best shot. If anyone else is coming up from AlpineZone, might be a good idea to meet later then 8:30 like last time. I wanted to make that meeting but just got there too late. Had 2 women with me  :lol:


----------



## Vortex (May 9, 2005)

Ya 8.30 seems late in the fall early in the spring.


----------



## loafer89 (May 9, 2005)

Unfortuately I cannot make it up to Killington this weekend  My uncle is making a last minute visit to me from Germany on thursday. As much as I would like to be up there, I want to spend some time with him, as he is getting old (now 72) and he has been fighting liver cancer for three years now.

I hope that you have a great time if you go, and make some turns for me.


----------



## Vortex (May 9, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Unfortuately I cannot make it up to Killington this weekend  My uncle is making a last minute visit to me from Germany on thursday. As much as I would like to be up there, I want to spend some time with him, as he is getting old (now 72) and he has been fighting liver cancer for three years now.
> 
> I hope that you have a great time if you go, and make some turns for me.



Honestly know I'm thinking on this as well.  Did not want you to make the trip alone.  I'll still probably go. Just not concerned about any schedules.  enjoy the family visit.


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2005)

Done being undecided...  I'm going anyone else? Plan to ski early cook out early listen to the music get an early start home.


----------



## andyzee (May 11, 2005)

It's still a tough one for me, if it rains, makes no sense to me. But I am leaning more and more towards going, It would really have to be bad for me not to make it. I mean, it's the last weekend  :lol:


----------



## Vortex (May 12, 2005)

andyzee said:
			
		

> It's still a tough one for me, if it rains, makes no sense to me. But I am leaning more and more towards going, It would really have to be bad for me not to make it. I mean, it's the last weekend  :lol:



I'll be there with my grill and cooler, can't be worse than April 30th and that was a blast.  Part of my reason my trip is to cook out and hear the tunes. Its' what I do. :beer:


----------



## Vortex (May 13, 2005)

After seeing SkiJay's report this is know a combo event.  Hike and ski.    Still going same as it ever was.


----------

